# FT-iQ



## JustOne (Nov 29, 2009)

This club goes like a rocket, it literally pings off the clubface and silently rockets into the distance. My old Titleist club used to sound good (like a space shuttle thrust on a good impact) but it was all spin, you could literally hear the spin of the ball over the first 100yards as it fizzed away, people standing nearby were impressed! the FT-iQ doesn't do that. It fires the ball off with a lot less spin and full throttle forward thrust, less noise more distance. When you middle it the ball almost seems to hang in the air for ages as the lower spin lifts it more gently,.. high launch, low spin. You can really stay behind it and strike upwards on it if you want (although i have a slightly decending blow when I hit it).

Already (even though it's Winter) I've hit some drives longer than I've ever hit them in the Summer.

You have to not mind the look of a square clubhead (I hated the idea until I had the club in my hand) although it's certainly not as boxy as some. The old FTi driver used to sound terrible when hit, enough to make you WANT to get rid of it, the FTiQ has a much more balanced sound, more solid, not quite as thrusting as a Titleist but certainly not something you'll be embarrassed by.

I've tried a few setups. The standard head sits a little closed (only 1 degree) and is almost impossible to slice (unless you REALLY open the face up, throw the club over the top and fall back on it about 3 feet) even shots off the heel fade only slightly (remaining playable) but get vastly improved distance than a mishit with any other club I've used.

The tour head sits half a degree open which enables the better player to shape shots a little, whilst invariably keeping it straighter than most.

I have tinkered with i-mix (might still get one) however a little birdie told me that it's possible that the club head could come loose if you hit a huge one off the toe and that I'd be advised to carry the wrench at all times.

The regular Fubuki 63 shaft is excellent and feels stiffer than most regular shafts, however I opted for the stiff as my swingspeed is excellent when I'm pumped full of steroids... erm, I mean.. in the Summer when I'm warm and only wearing a poloshirt instead of 4 layers and freezing my n*ts off. It is also lower torque (3.7) than the other shafts.

If there's one drawback with the club it's the clubhead cover  They should have made it bigger! The FTiQ one is so fiddly that I asked for a different one.

Probably the best driver I've hit, in fact it's that good that anything that doesn't go straight down the middle is the fault of my swing and not the club  

I personally reckon that you'd see a lot more people using this club if Callway hadn't priced it so flippin' high when it came out, (Â£379 for standard model, Â£399 for Tour version) is absolutely ridiculous for Mr.Sensible family man golfer.

Some pro shops currently have the FTiQ available for Â£199... take one for a spin... what harm could it do?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2009)

The old FTi driver used to sound terrible when hit, enough to make you WANT to get rid of it,
		
Click to expand...

Don't I know it!!

And what harm can it do? Max out my already creaking credit card that's what!!
Good review though - must admit if the price had been lower I might have looked at one myself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2009)

Good review but like Ian my credit card is in quarantine at the moment


----------



## JustOne (Nov 29, 2009)

Homer I reckon the 10Â° standard head with the Fubuki 60 regular shaft would be the best club you'll hit in the next 10 years. I totally ripped it when I hit it but found it just a milli-fraction whippy for me. It's almost sliceproof and apparently Callaway claim a WHOPPING 35% reduction in dispersion... that's almost verging on outright cheating 

You know you wanna!

(...wonder if Callaway will give me a salesrep job from this)


----------



## Pants (Nov 29, 2009)

So, you haven't managed to find a buyer for it yet?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, it's already gone to a good home. I just thought I'd write what I thought about the club.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 30, 2009)

I must admit, I too had thought I'd stumbled across the holy Grail last Saturday when I absolutely crushed my longest drive this year down the first with the FTIQ I bought off colint. Then I remembered I'd switched to Pinnacle Gold FX Longs!!  First time I'd used one and not bad, but I think it was the ball more than the club, although you never know.  

James is right, the standard does sit closed and I pulled a couple left, but I'll give it a couple more rounds before making the final verdict.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,

I bought the driver from JustOneUK and a very nice chap he is too.

As for the driver, I just can't get on with it.  It simply doesn't work for me.  I think it feels dull off the face, is unwieldy and not as long as the Cleveland HiBore XLS that it replaced.  

In fact, I swapped it yesterday at a friend's shop for a Ping i15.

It certainly seems to work for JustOneUK but it wasn't for me - I couldn't get it working properly and consequently lacked confidence with it over the ball. I can't recommend it.  

Of course, if the Ping is no good either then the fault clearly lies elsewhere!

Cheers,


Snelly


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2010)

I swapped it yesterday at a friend's shop for a Ping i15.
It certainly seems to work for JustOneUK but it wasn't for me - I couldn't get it working properly and consequently lacked confidence with it over the ball. I can't recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

Be interested to hear how you get on with the i15 Snelly.
I felt the same as you (above) with the G15. Despite being told it wasn't sitting closed (compared to the G10) all I kept hitting with it was either big pulls left or massive blocks right when I tried to quieten my hands down a little to compensate for the pulls. I stood on the tee full of doubt as to where the bloody thing was going to put me, and that's no good is it?
The G15 just goes where I want, as long as I'm swinging well.
I had a few tonks with a mates new Cobra ZL driver the other day. He wasn't getting on with it but I absolutely loved it. Really nice draw on the ball and it sounded soooo solid when you hit it. He's sold it on now. But it did go well.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 2, 2010)

The G15 just goes where I want, as long as I'm swinging well.
		
Click to expand...

James, I'm surprised you misseed out on this opportunity


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2010)

The G15 just goes where I want, as long as I'm swinging well.
		
Click to expand...

James, I'm surprised you misseed out on this opportunity 

Click to expand...

That's only because you haven't got his phone number


----------



## bobmac (Apr 2, 2010)

The G15 just goes where I want, as long as I'm swinging well.
		
Click to expand...

James, I'm surprised you misseed out on this opportunity 

Click to expand...

That's only because you haven't got his phone number


Click to expand...

Shame about your 3 wood being a copy an all


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2010)

Shame about your 3 wood being a copy an all 

Click to expand...

Well come on Bob. Spill the beans. 'cos that ones gone right over my head


----------



## bobmac (Apr 2, 2010)

Shame about your 3 wood being a copy an all 

Click to expand...

Well come on Bob. Spill the beans. 'cos that ones gone right over my head
 

Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Apr 2, 2010)

As for the driver, I just can't get on with it.  It simply doesn't work for me.  I think it feels dull off the face, is unwieldy and not as long as the Cleveland HiBore XLS that it replaced.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Snelly, I'm certainly not in marketing for Callaway but I'm saddened that you didn't get on with it.

I find that distance wise it's excellent and I've probably never found so many fairways prior to owning it. I have asked myself the question many times "Do I NEED any more distance than I am currently getting" and unless I get on Tour tomorrow I'd say the answer is NO.

Everyone who has played a round with me probably knows that I hit it far enough.

I am looking forward to the Summer though, dry conditions, a bit of run/bounce on the ball and a swing not hampered by 4 layers of clothing.... it's going to be a LONG Summer 

Out of interest... did you find you hit the ball Higher or Lower compared to your Cleveland HiBore XLS or i15?

regards
James.

With a bit of luck I might get a hit with an i15 on a launch monitor next week and I'll post the results if it happens.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi,

I hit it about the same trajectory as the XLS I guess.   

Since writing my last post, I have played 18 holes with the i15 and I like it.  It's a nice club and although it is too early to be conclusive, I think it's added a few yards to my drives.  It sits beautifully too, slightly open.   In terms of trajectory, the i15 certainly has a lower standard flight and is easy to hit nice and low into wind.  Very easy to bend from left to right too.  

As I say, early days for the Ping but I have got a lot of golf over the coming months so should know fairly soon if it works for me long term.

Still trying to find my swing at this stage of the season too.  A snap hook in each of the last two rounds has scuppered decent medal cards. Not finishing my backswing is my current thought as to why!

Cheers,


Snelly


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2010)

My mate took an I15 out last week. He is normally about 20 yards longer than me off the tee. He was about 30-40 yards sometimes 50 yards longer!!!!!!!

He hit this thing huge and it seemed to hang in the air for an age! 

I hit it a few times and thought it was a lovely feel and it does sit well.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 6, 2010)

Played with the i15 again yesterday.  Just 9 holes on a course I have played a lot but it wasn't windy so easier to see how it compared to my old driver.  In essence, it goes further.  I drove the green on a 316 par 4 and have only previously done this downwind.  

The thing about the i15 is that it seems very easy to really belt it with a fade.  It's working for me so far anyway...


----------

